# ballooning 3-wood



## Split_Fairway (Sep 26, 2010)

* ballooning 3-wood*

hi all,just recently noticed that im getting a tendancy to hit my 3-wood way too high into the air. is there anyone who would know how to stop this from happening because its losing me serious distance and control


----------



## Basher (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*

Hi SF.

Are you talking about hitting from the tee box or off the deck on the fairway mate?

Obviously, if off the tee, try teeing lower.

Are you hitting the ball with an iron stroke, ie, a fairly steep downswing. Aim to sweep the ball off the tee/fairway.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*

How long have you had the 3 wood?

Could be the shaft has too much flex. 

I got a Mizuno F60 earlier this year with reg shaft and this when way too high 30-40 yards less tham my 3 iron. swapped for stiff and was fine after that.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*

Do you take a divot and if so, does it point left?


----------



## Split_Fairway (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*

pat i only recently got the 3-wood and it has a stiff prolaunch red shaft in it (which is almost like an x-flex) and i do sometimes take a divot bob but i havent noticed it pointing left


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*




			pat i only recently got the 3-wood and it has a stiff prolaunch red shaft in it (which is almost like an x-flex)
		
Click to expand...

A stiff, Prolaunch red shaft should (should) have the ball leaving a scorch mark along the ground. It's a high kickpoint shaft which is designed to keep the ball on a lower trajectory.
If you are ballooning the ball with one of those fitted, it is definitely your swing that is at fault.


----------



## Andy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*

That'll be him told Rob lol. 

Andy


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*




			That'll be him told Rob lol. 

Andy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*

In that case ???


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re:  ballooning 3-wood*

Try moving the ball back in your stance a bit that might  do it.


----------

